# Strafbar machen wenn nicht man nicht 18 ist ?



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
also ich möcht mir gerne was im internet kaufen.
Bezahlen möchte ich mir das ganze über Lastschriftverfahren.
Aber das Problem liegt daran wenn ich auf die Seite komme wo ich meine Kontonummer und Blz eingeben muss mein Geburtstagsdatum angeben und ich bin noch keine 18Jahre alt.
Ich habs ausprobiert... wenn ich dann auf bestellen klicke kommt zuerst noch ne seite wo steht das die SCHUFA das kontrolliert usw.
So meine frage: Kann mir was passieren wenn ich das mache, weil erst 16 bin... oder buchen die das dann einfach ab und schicken mir dies ohne das was ist ?
Ich hab mir schon öfter was schicken lassen über Lastschrift ohne Probleme usw...
Bloß von dieser Seite fühl ich mich unwohl... 

Mfg Max 
Bitte um Antworten! Danke!


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Strafbar machen wenn nicht man nicht 18 ist ?*

Diese Frage lässt sich so nicht beantworten.

Strafbar könnte solches z.B. sein, wenn nachher der Kauf nicht richtig klappt, der andere aber auf das richtige Alter (und die uneingeschränkte Geschäftsfähigkeit) vertraut hatte.

Oder wenn es z.B. um Waffen o.ä. ("ab 18") geht.

Jedenfalls fehlt dem Vertrag etwas, weil es sicherlich kein vertragstreues Verhalten ist, wenn man mit Vertragsschluss den Vertragspartner belügt, obwohl dieser zeigt, dass er nur ab 18 abschließen will.

Kurzum:
Alles, was wir hier seriös sagen können, ist: *"Lass es."*


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Strafbar machen wenn nicht man nicht 18 ist ?*

hmm... 
ok, aber ich will es nicht lassen ich brauch dies was ich möchte...
hab ja schon so oft das gemacht oder könnte vllt. n brief kommen und da steht irgend was drin das die angaben nicht stimmen die ich geschrieben habe ?


----------



## johinos (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Strafbar machen wenn nicht man nicht 18 ist ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aber das Problem liegt daran wenn ich auf die Seite komme wo ich meine Kontonummer und Blz eingeben muss mein Geburtstagsdatum angeben und ich bin noch keine 18Jahre alt.


Warum könnte es ein Problem sein, das richtige Geburtsdatum einzutragen? Im schlimmsten Fall liefern die nicht. Wenn der Kauf sich im Rahmen der dir zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel abspielt, dürfte doch nichts schiefgehen? Oder werden nur über 18 Jahre alte Kunden akzeptiert?

Vielleicht  ->da mal nachlesen und  hier zum Taschengeldparagrafen.

Natürlich solltest du im Internet immer prüfen, wem du deine vollständigen Personalien inklusive Geburtsdatum mitteilst!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Strafbar machen wenn nicht man nicht 18 ist ?*

ja ok ich möchte ja gern das richtige datum eintrage...
aber da gehts erst mit 1990 los und 1992 is nicht drin das ist das problem...


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Strafbar machen wenn nicht man nicht 18 ist ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ja ok ich möchte ja gern das richtige datum eintrage...
> aber da gehts erst mit 1990 los und 1992 is nicht drin das ist das problem...


Dann habe ich recht mit der Vermutung, dass der Verkäufer mit Minderjährigen nicht abschließen will.

Also: Lass es. Lügen ist unehrlich ist vertragsuntreu.


Besser: Suche dir einen erwachsenen "Strohmann", wobei die eigenen Erziehungsberechtigten erste Ansprechpartner sein könnten ...


----------

